# Dragon pharma on other boards



## maged (Jun 17, 2011)

dragon pharma reviews on other boards...so IRISH, i am not the only one who say that the shit is bunk...!

Dragon Pharma - Anabolic Steroids, Bodybuilding Discussion Forums - Steroidology


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 17, 2011)

would have liked to have seen the bloods the OP had done if what he said is true...


----------



## Hell (Jun 17, 2011)

I have been running DP Test/Tren/Mast for the past 2 months. I have been in a calorie deficit and still hitting PR's on an almost weekly basis. I can only handle the tren ace up to 50mg ed, anything more and my sleep goes to complete shit.....Libido is thru the roof!!


----------



## maged (Jun 17, 2011)

i think according to the reviews....that dragon pharma is hit and miss...


----------



## brundel (Jun 17, 2011)

I havnt even used the stuff but its hard to trust guys with 2-3 posts. even 30-50.
Those pics of the stoppers are terrible though.
Keep in mind that DP and EK are different.
I made an order with DP and was having TONS of issues with them.
Then I got a seizure letter.
SO I contacted EK and he took care of everything and was exceptionally helpful.

Ill have mine soon and Ill gladly post up results.

Remember that competitors ALWAYS post on all the boards bashing the competition.
Its business. Look for people with some reputation or who have 1000 posts and what they say. If you know a guy on a board and he always has good info then he says this shit is garbage or my stopper was falling off...maybe start listening. If its a guy with 3 posts...maybe ignore it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 17, 2011)

The DP Test Prop I got from EK was g2g(got good gains and libido has been crazy, wife could barely keep up.) ... just ran out and switched up to Genshi.  I let you know which I like better in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 17, 2011)

Talk about old news. The crimping has been addressed. 4 months old...There are alot of reviews on DP here. There isn't a sponsor there that's selling DP...


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 17, 2011)

A lot of people on another board I go to love the stuff.


----------



## brundel (Jun 17, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> Talk about old news. The crimping has been addressed. 4 months old...There are alot of reviews on DP here. *There isn't a sponsor there that's selling DP*...



This is why you dont trust stuff written by noobs. Its likely a competitor.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 17, 2011)

Running DP Test Cyp and Mast Prop.  The stuff is the bomb.  Like someone else said, setting PRs every time I go to the gym.  Pumps are there, hard as a rock, vascular as a mofo and eating less calories while retaining all muscle mass.  Loving the DP.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 17, 2011)

Maged you've been banned from about half a dozen boards that i know of with your bullshit......don't add another one by reposting old shit that's been addressed and resolved.......you're nothing more than a troll......


----------



## brundel (Jun 17, 2011)

???!!!!


----------



## maged (Jun 17, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> Maged you've been banned from about half a dozen boards that i know of with your bullshit......don't add another one by reposting old shit that's been addressed and resolved.......you're nothing more than a troll......


 


lol? troll!!!! look at the thread whos ur favourite sponsor...i picked up ek cuz he is rly the king and the best...! this is about dp not ek...


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 17, 2011)

maged said:


> lol? troll!!!! look at the thread whos ur favourite sponsor...i picked up ek cuz he is rly the king and the best...! this is about dp not ek...



and i stand firm, that thread is OLD and the issue was addressed and resolved....is it necessary to keep bringing up something that's been corrected? that makes you look like you have an agenda to bring down DP which EK happens to carry.......

i do appreciate your feedback on genshi though....thank you


----------



## maged (Jun 17, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> and i stand firm, that thread is OLD and the issue was addressed and resolved....is it necessary to keep bringing up something that's been corrected? that makes you look like you have an agenda to bring down DP which EK happens to carry.......
> 
> i do appreciate your feedback on genshi though....thank you


 
uw  and i dont have agenda or anything ...i just give my reviews honestly...and to make sure of it more and more...i just started my 3rd cycle last friday with the dp eq200 at 500mg/week and i will give u my personal feedback


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 17, 2011)

let us know around wk 7/8 when the gains really kick in!!!


----------

